# [Actualizando]Error actualizando...(cerrado)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Vereis...intentando poner al dia Gentoo al hacer emerge -uD world me salta lo siguiente:

```
>>> Installing x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.9.0

* checking 11 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/share/hwdata/videoaliases/ati.xinf

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.0

 *      /usr/share/hwdata/videoaliases/ati.xinf

 *

 * Package 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.9.0' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.9.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.9.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.9.0:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/share/hwdata/videoaliases/ati.xinf

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.0

 *      /usr/share/hwdata/videoaliases/ati.xinf

 *

 * Package 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.9.0' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Llevo tiempo sin pelearme con gentoo por falta de tiempo y nunca vi este mensage. Estoy echando un ojo por los foros y por Google pero no saco nada en claro. Alguien me puede ayudar?

Un Saludo!

----------

## Txema

Normal, ¿por qué tienes dos drivers de ATI? o pones uno o el otro, pero los dos a la vez... mal asunto  :Wink: 

----------

## AnimAlf

No hay problema con los dos de ati, en mi sistema tengo radeon de las xorg y los propietarios fglrx y conviven si problemas. Es mejor que quite mach64 y comprobar si se acaban las colisiones.

emerge -C x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

He probado a desinstalar el paquete xf86-video-mach64 pero al actualizar el sistema viene de la mano de xf86-video-ati y si los agrego al /etc/portage/package.mask portage se queja al actualizar porque los pide xorg-server.

Mi tarjeta grafica es nvidia, nose porque xorg quiere estos paquetes :S

Como prescindo de ellos sin que portage me de el toque?

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.9.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.12  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.80 [173.14.12]
```

Un Saludo!

----------

## AnimAlf

¿Tienes declarada VIDEO_CARDS en /etc/make.conf (emerge --info)? 

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

parece que se te instalan todos los controladores, también los de nvidia.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola, 

He estado mirando el tema con calma y vi que tenia muchos paquetes mezclados de las ramas estable e inestable. Me he pasado a la rama estable y ya solucioné el problema de las colisones pero ahora me surge otro. Al actuailzar world o emerger cualquier paquete portage me dice esto:

```
 app-text/poppler

    selected: 0.10.0

   protected: 0.8.7

     omitted: none

 sys-auth/pambase

    selected: 20080801-r1

   protected: 20080318

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Unmerging app-text/poppler-0.10.0...

!!! FAILED prerm: /var/db/pkg/app-text/poppler-0.10.0/EAPI

Unable to do any operations on 'app-text/poppler-0.10.0', since it's EAPI is higher than this portage version's. Please upgrade to a portage version that supports EAPI '2'.
```

```
emerge -p portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.5

```

Como puedo solucionarlo?

Un Saludo y gracias por vuestras respuestas!

----------

## ekz

Deberás instalar la versión (RC) 2.2 de portage, ya que esta es la que soporta EAPI 2. Luego podrías volver a la versión que tienes ahora, pero si continúan apareciendo esos mensajes, tendrás que continuar usando la versión (RC) 2.2 de portage.

Saludos

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Actualicé a la versión 2.2.-rc12 de portage y he solucionado ese problema pero al actualizar:

```
emerge -uDp --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1 [1.02.27]

[ebuild     UD] dev-db/sqlite-3.5.9 [3.6.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.8 [7.7-r1]

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6 [1.20.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1 [1.0.10]

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8 [0.17-r9]

[ebuild     UD] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.6-r2]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="-libffi%"

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.8_p20080602]

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-apps/xwd-1.0.2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-apps/x11perf-1.5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.3g (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/libFS-1.0.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.1_rc1-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-apps/openrc-0.3.0-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.3 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.9 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.20 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p3-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.2.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-java/java-config-2.1.6-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- app-text/hunspell-1.2.7 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.27 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.9.0 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- app-text/iso-codes-3.3 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.16.5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.17 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-misc/xinput-1.3.0 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.2.0 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-libs/libmodplug-0.8.4-r3 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-libs/raptor-1.4.18 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-libs/libtheora-1.0_beta3-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-proto/dri2proto-1.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-apps/xev-1.0.3 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.0 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.10 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.14.07-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.4.2-r2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.17a (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-python/pyopenssl-0.7 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.0 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- app-text/poppler-data-0.2.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.0.0 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-util/git-1.5.4 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.903 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Espero no tener que agregar uno a unos los paquetes al portage.keywords. :s

Un Saludo!

----------

## sirope

¿No será que estás usando el kernel del diablo?

----------

## Txema

Según eso has instalado todos esos paquetes estando en ~amd64 y luego has vuelto a amd64, eso es lo que yo entiendo.

O los downgradeas todos, o los añades a package.keywords o vuelves a ~amd64.

Dios, para  *Quote:*   

> [ebuild     UD] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.8_p20080602]

  nunca nunca nunca, downgradees glibc, leete el handbook, es una regla básica, añadelo a package.keywords o pásate a ~amd64 (yo tengo ~x86 y es muy muy estable).

----------

## sefirotsama

Creo que tu respuesta se podría encontrar en éste POST:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-195629.html

Por ejemplo, para actualizar portage con ~amd64, no habrás hecho algo así como ACCEPTED_KEYWORDS=~amd64 emerge portage ?

Si la respuesta es sí, leete ese hilo antes de continuar

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola!

Disculpad por la tardanza...hasta ayer no puede ponerme con el tema...

 *Quote:*   

> Según eso has instalado todos esos paquetes estando en ~amd64 y luego has vuelto a amd64, eso es lo que yo entiendo.

 

Si, y al final hice un downgrade de todos los paquetes exceptuando glibc y alguno más y ya puede actualizar.

Gracias por vuestras respuestas!

Un Saludo!

----------

